
Questionaire: WAL write rates on busy PostgreSQL servers - anarazel
https://www.postgresql.org/message-id/20170425041743.ddabv2mwevcmtx5a@alap3.anarazel.de
======
anarazel
Please feel free to answer here, instead of the postgres mailing lists.

